# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Ψαχνω πρόγραμμα για μικροσκόπιο.

## puntix

Γειά σας έχω ενα κινεζικο μικροσκόπιο με usb άλλα εχω χάσει το cd του με το πρόγραμμα του, έχει κανείς υπόψην με ποιό πρόγραμμα θα μπορούσα να το λειτουργήσω , στο google δεν βρήκα κάτι επίσεις είναι τόσο "κινεζικο που δεν αναγράφει ουτε μάρκα - μοντέλο "  :Huh:

----------


## papatango52

Ανεβασε φωτο αλλα ψαξε και για  MicroCapture 2.5

----------


## kostakis8329

AMCap λέγεται ένα πρόγραμμα το οποίο μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις δωρεάν απο το internet για να κάνεις την δουλειά σου.

----------


## lakafitis

http://www.supereyes.cc/product/index/s/7

----------


## puntix

σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά.

----------

